# Size and type of braid



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

I am going to but a shimano saragosa 10000F and pair it with a good quality jigging rod. On the heavy end, I will be jigging for Amberjack and Red Snapper. Will hardly ever target tuna. I was going to use Daiwa Saltiga boat braid - my choices are 55 lb or 80 lb. or either 70 lb Daiwa Samurai Accudepth Braid.
The capacity for braid is listed as 400 yards of 50, 220 of 65lb, and 185 of 80. What do you think? Is 55 enough for big reef donkeys or should I give up capacity for the extra poundage?


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

i'd put the 50 on it. the saragosa makes what? 17-20 lbs of drag? that's close to a third of the line weight.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I believe the Saragosa 10000 is 33lbs of drag. I have 375 yards of 50# power pro with a 40 yard topshot of 30# moimoi.


----------



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

Are you happy with the power pro. I have always used PP on my smaller inshore reels and have been happy. A lot of posts are putting PP down as newer braids are coming out. I think that the breaking pt on the PP is actually higher than stated whereas the Daiwa is right on the stated.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I've never had a problem with PP. Works fine to me.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

65 PP is the way to go.


----------



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

65 PP is a good compromise between the 55 and 80. I do like the idea of color changes every 30 yards on the daiwa. I have a long history with PP and have no complaints. Always willing to try something new though.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



ADRENALINE said:


> 65 PP is the way to go.


I agree with Adrenaline for your application. I should have noted that my setup is for casting to Tarpon.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I would go with 65lb jerry brown, we used to use PP but after breaking a few times on different reels we quit using it and started using jerry brown and I love the stuff but I'm wanting to put some of the Diawa multi-colored line on my spinning combo for depth purposes but I'm waiting on some reports about it first.

I personally wouldn't use PP if it was free, I've lost and seen some fine fish lost while fishing with PP I've also landed some nice ones too, but I've never forgotten the ones that got away


----------



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

What is the difference between Jerry Brown and PP. I have to admit that I have not done enough research on the different types of lines and the pros and cons of each.


----------



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

I have always uses the moss green power pro. What about PP Spectra?


----------



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

What is the difference between the regular PP and the PP spectra


----------



## bill1000 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have two 18000 Saragosas one on a Captain Harry's Hopper rod and the other on a OTI My son has the same reel on a hopper. I have used other brands including Power Pro but we now use Jerry Brown Hollow Braid with a end loop in both 65# and 80# we add a floracarbon leader of the same size with a loop to loop connection. We fish primarly for Amberjack ( jigging). Even though the Saragosa is capible of a lot more we set the drag at aprox 18# to keep fish from pulling off.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

clw said:


> What is the difference between Jerry Brown and PP. I have to admit that I have not done enough research on the different types of lines and the pros and cons of each.


 http://www.charkbait.com/cs/cshL_Spectra.htm check out this site(I'm not affiliated with it) it has some good reading on the subject


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I've used various braided lines and I've pretty much settled on Power Pro as the line of choice. I can get it from 10 lb to 400 lb if I want it. Currently I'm spooling up my 30 W reels with 60 lb hollow core Power Pro with a mono top shot. The Chinese handcuff splice to the mono lets the splice roll through the guides smooth and easy with no weak points such as knots.


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

I was 100% Power Pro 100% of the time until I bought a spool of Suffix 832 this season for my cobe rods. It is smoother, rounder, keeps its color better, and does not fray as bad as Power Pro. Power Pro is by all means a great line, but Suffix hit the nail on the head with this new 832. If you are wanting hollow core I would highly suggest Jerry Brown It is the easiest hollow core to deal with. Hope that helps.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been using Jerry Brown for offshore jigging (hollow and solid) and it's been great. Suffix is good as well. Also heard good things about Tuff line. They're all similarly priced to PP and it's unfortunate that nobody around here carries Tuff line or Jerry Brown.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

I used pp but it broke a lot so i stated using jb and never had any more problems JB all i use now.It does suck:thumbdown: that i have to buy(JB) from JM tackle in Orange Beach.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Daiwa Boat Briad*



clw said:


> I am going to but a shimano saragosa 10000F and pair it with a good quality jigging rod. On the heavy end, I will be jigging for Amberjack and Red Snapper. Will hardly ever target tuna. I was going to use Daiwa Saltiga boat braid - my choices are 55 lb or 80 lb. or either 70 lb Daiwa Samurai Accudepth Braid.
> The capacity for braid is listed as 400 yards of 50, 220 of 65lb, and 185 of 80. What do you think? Is 55 enough for big reef donkeys or should I give up capacity for the extra poundage?


Put 70lb on it. That's plenty for jacks, id even use 55, that's probally my favorite jigging braid. :thumbup:


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Power pro is shit. Period.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know what the hell you guys do to your power pro to have issues with it. I don't take it easy on my tackle or use light drag settings and have never had any more problems with it than with any other braid. Its funny how that works out I guess.

I do like to take note of the problems our customers have with certain braids and the braid I had the most complaints on was the regular sufix and stren braids. I haven't used or sold the 832 but have heard great things about it. Diamond braid is OK at best and we have found it is a good bit thicker and digs into itself easier. Tuf Line XP or Cortland Spectron are the best braids on the market IMO. JB hollow is great for backing reels but have to admit that the newer hollow core from power pro splices easier than JB. I hated the older PP hollow but they have made significant changes and even their 40lb hollow is a breeze to splice with lines as thick as 60lb mono. JB is still a little thinner though and other than ease of splice, there isn't any disadvantage in going with JB.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The JB costs about half of what the PP Ace does.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Kim said:


> The JB costs about half of what the PP Ace does.


At our store, we charge the same price to fill with PP as we do for JB and base it off the price of JB.


----------



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

Anybody used the Daiwa Samurai Accudepth Braid ? It comes in 70. The regular boat braid onle comes in 55 and 80.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

clw said:


> Are you happy with the power pro. I have always used PP on my smaller inshore reels and have been happy. A lot of posts are putting PP down as newer braids are coming out. I think that the breaking pt on the PP is actually higher than stated whereas the Daiwa is right on the stated.


 
Here's what I have to say about PP. I have had countless nightmares with it and it is simply not worth it to me to even try it again. With all the negative publicity on it and very little on all the other braids why in the world would you want to spend good money to catch mister big and even take a chance the PP would fail you? Doesn't make sense to me. I do know it is the poorest quality braid with the highest marketing program. It also has the lowest thread count of any braid.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

So let me get this straight George.

Are you saying you don't like Power Pro?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris V said:


> So let me get this straight George.
> 
> Are you saying you don't like Power Pro?


No not me!!!:thumbsup: I don't know if you can read the sarcasm?


----------



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I think that I'm going to give the daiwa accudepth a try. Again, I've never had the problems with PP that so many people have had- I guess that I have been lucky! So, I've got a shimano saragosa 10000f with 70 lb braid. Now I've got to decide on a 5'8" xxh trevela, oti, vs building one from scratch. Have any of you guys used American Tackle rod blanks- the AXVJ 6050 or 6650 look like what I need.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I briefly looked into building a rod over purchasing and it seemed to me that it cost just as much if not more to buy all the crap to put one together than to just buy a finished rod. I also like knowing that if the rod breaks I go to the store, hand them the broken pieces and get a new one for free(green label shimano rods) instead of just being out the cash if I had made it myself.

The only problems I had with PP was in 2005/6 with big fish and the line digging into itself then breaking or the bail exploding. I figured that was mostly due to the cheap reels I was using though.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The reel may have had a part in the line failures, however, the line digging into itself is usually caused by the line not being wrapped tight on the spool. When you catch a fish the pressure it puts on the line will cause it to wind on tight so one of two things happen. One , it can wrap back onto the spool with the fish providing tension to keep the line tight. Two, if the underlying braid line is loose around the spool, the pressure put on the line by a fish will cause the line to dig into the loose wrapped line


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

*Boat Braid*

I have the Gosa in 18000 size on my Smith AMJ52EX jigging rod....and I spooled her with PE 8 or 100lb. WIth your set up I'd go Boat Braid PE 6. I love PP NEVER had a problem with it, but I do like the color change BB gives and it's much smoother braid. I am on this PFF due to the fact I will be moving up in the area soon from Daytona Beach. I jig all the time and really look forward jigging in deeper waters and even a oil rig or two. The Saragosa is a damn good jigging reel,,, the ONLY thing you need to do is go get some Carbontex drag washers from "Smooth Drag",,, go ahead and replace the washers that are in it even though they claim to be carbontex,,, they are NOT thick enough..... Cleaning the reel after every use and regreasing the drag washers every so ofter per year and you'll never have a problem with that reel.... I have 2 18000 gosas and love them both!:thumbsup:
Just my .02


----------

